# Anyone have experience with the Smokin TTX (Thrash Rocker)



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

it's good. it's basically like a soft camber


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm interested in more responses too. Nolesfan has one I think.

I got onto a K2 Happy Hour with the lifted precision baseline, which is flat and then camber at the edges. Not sure I'm sold on it yet, need some more days. I miss the playfullness of Arbor Rocker and NS r/c.

The Thrash is supposedly less rocker than r/c but more than say, C3. The rocker actually touches un-weighted, but the board doesn't rock back and forth.

I really, really don't need another board, and only have one more trip left, which I'm going to get more days on the happy hour, but Smokin is selling a TTX board for $250 and I keep looking at it.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

What are they selling for $250? Good price...their boards are bomber. If you hit up Tahoe before the end of the season you can demo smokin at Tahoe Dave's board and rental in truckee. I've always had an eye on them too...fondled a few last month...they need to sort out their flex ratings a bit more...superpark seemed softer than I expected...awsym board is the one that looks, well, awesome...


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> What are they selling for $250? Good price...their boards are bomber. If you hit up Tahoe before the end of the season you can demo smokin at Tahoe Dave's board and rental in truckee. I've always had an eye on them too...fondled a few last month...they need to sort out their flex ratings a bit more...superpark seemed softer than I expected...awsym board is the one that looks, well, awesome...


$250 boards now are various blems and used demos with a fresh base.

I agree on the flex ratings. I'm interested in the KT-22, they rate it an 8 or 9 (depending on year) but what does that mean when people are saying the rated 6 park flex boards are on the soft side of medium? I wouldn't want it if it was as stiff as a T Rice.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

wind gypsy said:


> $250 boards now are various blems and used demos with a fresh base.
> 
> I agree on the flex ratings. I'm interested in the KT-22, they rate it an 8 or 9 (depending on year) but what does that mean when people are saying the rated 6 park flex boards are on the soft side of medium? I wouldn't want it if it was as stiff as a T Rice.


The KT-22 I checked out was pretty stiff, I think their rating of a 9 is spot on. I then compared the awsym to the superpark, both rated as a 6/10 and the awysm seemed stiffer than the superpark, which was surprisingly softer to me. I'd rate the awsym as a 7 and the superpark as a 5 (when compared to the KT22as a 9). 

Now of course, I'm only hand flexing in the store, so hardly accurate, there's probably stiffness variations in the tip and tail etc. but noticeable differences between each of them none the less.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> I'm interested in more responses too. Nolesfan has one I think.
> 
> I got onto a K2 Happy Hour with the lifted precision baseline, which is flat and then camber at the edges. Not sure I'm sold on it yet, need some more days. I miss the playfullness of Arbor Rocker and NS r/c.
> 
> ...


I really did'nt need another board either, but smokin sale was to good to pass up, so board # 10 is on its way:dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> I really did'nt need another board either, but smokin sale was to good to pass up, so board # 10 is on its way:dizzy::dizzy:


Dude you're an inspiration...:bowdown: keep rippin it :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My super park is only slightly more flexy than my awesymetrical. It varies in flex by length so make sure when you are flexing boards your doing it with same size boards. 

Txt is a great profile for all around riding. The edge hold is amazing as it has a pretty dominant camber with some rocker between the Feet. The center of the board is. Still elevated when on a flat surface. Kinda like c2-btx from mervin. I still prefer clash rocker for my all mountain Freeride board and it still floats pow better than thrash rocker. Thrash is strong for charging and holding that edge and is decent in pow.... My son likes the thrash for all around riding and park, rails and jumps up to monster sized. He has the team series in thrash rocker. It's just slightly stiffer than the super park. He also likes the clash in deep powder.

I also have a couple kt22, Bonaire, hooligans, buck fertons, pinner(brand new still)


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

How do you like the bon aire? That one caught my eye but it doesn't look like it made it to the '15 line up.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> My super park is only slightly more flexy than my awesymetrical. It varies in flex by length so make sure when you are flexing boards your doing it with same size boards.
> 
> Txt is a great profile for all around riding. The edge hold is amazing as it has a pretty dominant camber with some rocker between the Feet. The center of the board is. Still elevated when on a flat surface. Kinda like c2-btx from mervin. I still prefer clash rocker for my all mountain Freeride board and it still floats pow better than thrash rocker. Thrash is strong for charging and holding that edge and is decent in pow.... My son likes the thrash for all around riding and park, rails and jumps up to monster sized. He has the team series in thrash rocker. It's just slightly stiffer than the super park. He also likes the clash in deep powder.
> 
> I also have a couple kt22, Bonaire, hooligans, buck fertons, pinner(brand new still)


How is the TXT on flats and flat basing on steeps? 

Doe is get squirrely(riding on a saucer feeling) like the C2BTX? I like my TRS overall but I hate that squirrely feeling on flats and when flat basing that you get on a board with a rocker between the feet. 

Also, is the Mag on the Smokin boards same as the Mervin boards or is it a mellower(smaller and/or less bumps) version?

And lastly, do you happen to know what the difference is between the Super Park and Super Park LTD? 

Thanks.


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smokin uses a mellower magne on most of its boards including the superpark. They overall camber profiles seem to be mellower than mervin as well which I'd assume makes them more stable but Argo will have to answer.

My understanding of the limited edition is they only offer them to loyal shops that have been selling smokin boards for a while. Same board, different graffics.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's stable. The thrash camber is more pronounced as the overall profile than the rocker, the edge hold is strong on it and it's very stable over all. The clash is a little less so on cat tracks and such.... Only difference is graphics on the ltd boards.... Magnetraction is less pronounced that any other company I have ridden through the years and is also less catchy whole riding straight line style while carving on edge. It still has the same hold when trying to stop or slow Down on Hard pack and ice though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The Bonaire is kinda strange actually. My son likes it, I don't really. It is really narrow on tip and tail so the deep pow is harder to ride for me with the lack of float. For average groomers and park it's a nice board though. I think the mixed reviews is why they canned it. It's probably one of the sexier boards I have seen aesthetically though....


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Argo,
I think you meant to say the Superpark was a touch stiffer than the team.

JDang,
the TTX rocker section doesn't touch when unweighted. The CTX rocker section touches but the tips don't rock up and down. It's basically a flat board with small camber sections. 

Between the two, I like CTX better I think. TTX seems like camber but has a subtle softness between the bindings. CTX felt like suspension, but it's on a superpark blem which is extra stiff (so I don't know if I have a regular version of the CTX or not.

Argo, interested in selling one of your kt-22's?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Argo and Wind Gypsy,

Thanks for the info. 


Supra,

So the CTX doesn't seesaw at all when putting weight on the nose/tail like a typical rocker between the leg boards?

thanks


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> The Bonaire is kinda strange actually. My son likes it, I don't really. It is really narrow on tip and tail so the deep pow is harder to ride for me with the lack of float. For average groomers and park it's a nice board though. I think the mixed reviews is why they canned it. It's probably one of the sexier boards I have seen aesthetically though....


I liked the idea of the rated 6 park flex in the dirt rocker with skate kicks. Figured it would float well and charge/carve better than the softer dtx decks while maintaining that playfull catch free feeling. If it just had different tips do you think it would have been great? Possibly something similar to my beloved coda but a bit damper?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Supra said:


> Argo,
> I think you meant to say the Superpark was a touch stiffer than the team.
> 
> JDang,
> ...


Interesting. I was hoping for something more like CTX then, I guess :laugh:

The Proto HD is almost perfect in what I like in profile. Much less pronounced rockered middle compared to my previous NS boards. But tips still seesaw ever so slightly. Maybe the Ripsaw profile would be perfect, but then what you describe, that's what CTX is.

Are there photos anywhere of this? $250 can't be beat. I might be tempted to buy one after my trip next week. I'm assuming the Superpark is in the range of Proto/SL when it comes to flex/versatility?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's the add they put out. the sale is on their website in the shop section. 

Team is slightly stiffer than the super park. but my team is 154. Superpark is wide 159.... 

No plans On selling my kts.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's taking every single last ounce of will power not to grab a Superpark CTX. Smokin's been in my radar for a few years now.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Buy it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

From the production manager, in an email I received:



> Both boards have the same shape, just the team is a hair softer than the superpark.


also, on the site, the team is rated as a 5 and the superpark a 6.

The CTX I have does not see-saw, which I really like. I really like it overall.

My friend has the Bon Aire and it seems to be a dud.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm just going by the two boards in my hand at my condo at the time the question was asked. The 2013/14 team is not that soft.... even with 80ish days on it this season.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Buy it.


I probably will after my weekend in Mammoth. I hope they sell out by then :laugh:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> How is the TXT on flats and flat basing on steeps?
> 
> Doe is get squirrely(riding on a saucer feeling) like the C2BTX? I like my TRS overall but I hate that squirrely feeling  on flats and when flat basing that you get on a board with a rocker between the feet.
> 
> ...


This! I have a TRS and this bothers me the most about it. I've been digging rocker/camber/rocker this season.

If you flat-base a TTX, will it get squirrelly? Does the middle touch with weight on it?

For me it's like, if you flatbase a full rocker board, it will, but you know it will so you ride it a bit differently. The C2 BTX shape has just enough rocker middle touching to give you false confidence until it twitches a bit on you and makes you wake up.



Argo said:


> Txt is a great profile for all around riding. The edge hold is amazing as it has a pretty dominant camber with some rocker between the Feet. *The center of the board is. Still elevated when on a flat surface. Kinda like c2-btx from mervin.*


This is not the case with C2. A c2-btx on a flat surface has the rocker touching and the tips elevated. It will float on the center rocker portion quite noticeably (put it on a hardwood floor and you can seesaw it).



Supra said:


> The CTX I have does not see-saw, which I really like. I really like it overall.


Huh, so in order of "seesawness" to camber dominance, it would be something like:

C2BTX
CTX
TTX
C3

Is that about right?

I was leaning towards TTX too but it sounds like CTX might not be as far in the other direction as I thought. Really wish I could demo those to see how subtle the difference is! Smokin, get a dealer in WA!


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

EasyLoungin | Smokin Snowboards random question page

Take a look on page 13, supra posted some pics that give you an idea of the profiles. They look much milder than mervin and I think they both look plenty stable.

Jdang, I'm also going to mammoth this weekend and have been trying to resist the same super park temptation. You should pick up a 156 ctx and clean them out before I slip up and order one..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm actually shooting for 152. I ride 150-154 but 152 is the sweet spot.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm interested in next year's awsym ctx. Looks sweet. That versus the coda will be my new board for 2014/15.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a superpark ttx. Sad nothing in my size for $250  So I just did 20% off. 

Can't wait to see how it rides in this sweet...rain and slop :thumbsdown:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the superpark wide CTX coming my way =D should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got the Superpark CTX Wide also coming ine a few days… $300 a steal…


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have considered getting a superpark for 3 seasons in a row. At that price i couldnt resist anymore.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I already have some glades and moguls at JayPeak I want to introduce to my Smokin Superpark.:yahoo: :eusa_clap:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok so reading through threads like these has me confused. So is Thrash Rocker the same as C3BTX or is it the same as XC2? It's either one or the other from what I can tell.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a picture. IRL the rocker drops slightly more....


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

jtg said:


> If you flat-base a TTX, will it get squirrelly? Does the middle touch with weight on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High fives to all the guys with superparks on the way :thumbsup:

I've gotten 12 days on my TTX team and it's softened up quite a lot. In fact, now the the ttx looks like ctx! the middle section now touches the ground and it rides like a flat board with little camber zones which make it feel 'lively' (as opposed to anti rocker which just feels dead to me).

In terms of seesawness:

c2btx = seesaw

C3, TTX, CTX = not seesaw


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Ok so reading through threads like these has me confused. So is Thrash Rocker the same as C3BTX or is it the same as XC2? It's either one or the other from what I can tell.



TTX is similar to C3


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> Here's a picture. IRL the rocker drops slightly more....


I've seen that pic, but it doesn't tell me what I need to know, only the basic shape. See how Lib's depiction of C3 shows the rocker in the middle touching the ground? That's not the case in real life. It's actually mild camber with a rocker dip in the middle that doesn't touch the ground until you stand on the board.












Supra said:


> TTX is similar to C3


So you're saying TTX is camber with a rocker bump in the middle? Not like XC2 where the center of the board is touching the ground with more aggressive camber to differentiate it from C2/EC2? Would be so much easier if there was a local shop that carried the brand, but that would be too easy and I would've had one of their decks years ago.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

That picture of C3 shows the middle not quite touching the ground. The case is the same for TTX. TTX is nothing like XC2, which will balance on the middle and have the tips in the air (unweighted).



I agree that they need a Seattle shop.

Attached image stolen from easyloungin


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My Superpark CTX came in today.... I cant wiat to ride on friday


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

JTG - that's my photo :laugh: now though, the middle is touching the ground

Cav- how is the ctx on yours? any seesaw?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

None at all, I have had some Never Summer's (revolver and proto) and they all seesawed.

The camber shape is kinda crazy when I look at it, It almost reminds me of a flattop boards shape between the feet and then two cambered boards from the insters out. 

To make that make sense its flat in the middle, then it rockers up into camber ( zones underfoot, its kinda hard to explain but definately a different shape then the Riders choice I had or the Banana magic or and never summer. I am really excited to try it.

Anyhow I know that doesnt make sense to people who have never seen the shape but its not the typical CRC shape at all. (the website doesnt do it justice.)


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

so basically it's flat with camber zones under the insert area, right?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Supra said:


> now though, the middle is touching the ground


When you stand on it, does it touch the ground more, less, or the same? I assume more, but not sure how the weighting would push/pull different areas. Also, how many days did it take for it to start touching?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I checked it after 9 days or so. 

When I stand on it now, the camber sections go flat, but it doesn't feel like a flat board.

I'm liking it more and more though. At firtst, I found it rode just like a normal snowboard and thought it was replaceable, but now, as i've put it through the wringer and it's come out strong, I really like it. It's soft enough for butter fun, but stiff enough in the tips for strong carving. It's very unassuming, a quiet character that doesn't let you down.


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

Supra said:


> I checked it after 9 days or so.
> 
> When I stand on it now, the camber sections go flat, but it doesn't feel like a flat board.
> 
> I'm liking it more and more though. At firtst, I found it rode just like a normal snowboard and thought it was replaceable, but now, as i've put it through the wringer and it's come out strong, I really like it. It's soft enough for butter fun, but stiff enough in the tips for strong carving. It's very unassuming, a quiet character that doesn't let you down.


You're talking about the team series with ttx right?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yes, I am. 2014 team ttx


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Supra said:


> so basically it's flat with camber zones under the insert area, right?


yeah, but there is definitely some rocker before them it just starts after the flat.

Mine is a 1st quality too so not a 2nd so its definitely the correct shape.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

can you post a profile pic of the board on a table?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So I took them real quick. In the one it looks really flat with a micro camber, the other pic where it shows the camber better shows the flat to raised im trying to describe.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks! That looks like my superpark ctx.

I'll have to take a new pic of my team


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That rocker really is much less pronounced than the Never Summers. Even the Proto HD which had less seasaw than the others. Cav keep us posted on the board's performance. Perhaps when I'm ready there will still be some for sale :laugh:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

How long did your guys boards take to ship?

I haven't heard anything about mine, and nobody at Smokin seems to be answering email. I ordered on the 15th. I don't expect it to necessarily be here already, but I do expect some communication about when they estimate it to go out at least. Two unanswered emails asking about it since then. :dunno:

Kind of odd, because in the past I've had Jay himself answer product questions at random hours the same day on a Sunday.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ordered my Superpark March 9th was delivered today by UPS. Seemed like forever.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Give them a call. I have never had an email go unanswered except during SIA week when they fired their production manager.....


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered my Superpark March 9th was delivered today by UPS. Seemed like forever.


Did you get a tracking number or estimated ship date first, or did it just show up one day?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It took about two weeks, i didn't get notified until the day it shipped, it came two days later
Speaking with a person at smokin they said they are swamped with the number of orders that happened with the sale. 

Anyhow i rode it today, i have been on bataleons all season, other then three days on a killbox, so there was a bit of adjustment. Also rode a pair on now drives for the first time. I say all that because I'm sure some of my experience is based on the totally different combo.
The board is softer pre break in then my evil twin. It is about the same stiffness as my evil twin after the et had about fifty days on it. 
The board is about as damp as a ns proto ctx, however the ctx is very different than crc ns uses. The flacco of seesaw makes buttering super easy and smooth. When i ride ns's i always felt like i had to get way in the tail to lift the middle of the board because it was like a hinge. On this the hinge was the chambers areas underfoot.
Next thing was that the board is seriously easy to lay trenches with when carving. 
I avoided trying jumps over 20 feet because my back is still hurt. However the board is easy and smooth to ollie, it also has solid pop (off rollers). 
In the morning the board felt like it was grabbing and was really twitchy, i think that was due to having the wrong wax though. 
The magnetraction is really mellow and doesnt effect the ride negatively, not sure it helped though because i rarely have my edge slip out anyhow.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

jtg said:


> Did you get a tracking number or estimated ship date first, or did it just show up one day?


5 days ago got tracking #


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

March 14th got this to my email

- Order tracking --
START TRACKING_URL
You can track your order using the following URL: UPS: Tracking Information
The order tracking number is 1Z182A5R0393647575
END TRACKING_NUMBER


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

^JUST got the same email. Looks like it'll be here Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Your smokin :yahoo::eusa_clap::bowdown:
Will be giving my Supepark an intro to moguls & glades at JayPeak April 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Harjim (Feb 17, 2014)

What would you say are the strengths and weaknesses of both the CTX and TTX. This question isn't aimed at anyone in particular, just anyone who has experience on both.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

are we restarting this thread?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Supra said:


> are we restarting this thread?


I'll bite! How do you like your board.


----------



## Harjim (Feb 17, 2014)

Supra said:


> are we restarting this thread?


I figured it would be better to ask in this post rather than start a new thread and spam it up.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you should buy a board and tell us about it.

the difference between ctx and ttx is like splitting hairs. It's nothing you would notice unless you rode the boards back to back. They're all good. Just pick whatever you think is cooler


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

The hair that you split IMO if you are an all mountain freeride kind of guy get the ttx, but if you are more of a freestyle all mountain ridding get the ctx. Both you can do park. As Supra said splitting hairs until you really develop as a rider. Then you will be telling us what you like and why. Until then just get a great board and kill it


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

After riding the CTX i cant see any reason it wouldnt be great as a freeride board. It lays trenches.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> After riding the CTX i cant see any reason it wouldnt be great as a freeride board. It lays trenches.


It's like the C2 vs C3 either will work…. CTX vs TTX either will work spliting hairs.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

well c2 and c3 are completely different. ctx and ttx are only slightly different. the middle of my ttx board looks like it's touching and it's only if you push on it with a finger that you see the most miniscule of movement


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Smokin web site shows ctx has a more pronouced rocker with ttx as slight rocker some say its flat.


----------



## Harjim (Feb 17, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> The hair that you split IMO if you are an all mountain freeride kind of guy get the ttx, but if you are more of a freestyle all mountain ridding get the ctx. Both you can do park. As Supra said splitting hairs until you really develop as a rider. Then you will be telling us what you like and why. Until then just get a great board and kill it


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Ctx is the flatter board of the two


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah smokins website doesn't show the true shape of this board, the camber zones work really really well


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Need Argo on this…. :icon_scratch:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is ageist!! J/k 
I was stunned at the shape when i saw it, I'm very happy though


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's up? What did I miss here.... I was up ripping telluride all weekend.... On a ctx awesymetrical. Ctx is not flat, with all of my ctx boards, they will rock with the middle of the board on the ground, it's a very small rock but it does.....

My son has 100 or so days on his ttx team and it still has a slight lift in the middle.... zero rocking on flat surface. Center of the board is like 1/2 mm off the ground


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Telluride scenery....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

almost looks fake just awesome.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a shot of.my sons venue from Sat and Sunday. I barely got to see his run cause we were busy riding... Lol. He butt checked on his backflip off one of the cliffs and got second because of it....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Does not get much better :eusa_clap:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> So I took them real quick. In the one it looks really flat with a micro camber, the other pic where it shows the camber better shows the flat to raised im trying to describe.


my superpark ctx is exactly like this and does not seesaw, however my wife's vixen ltd is ctx and does seesaw. I guess it's due to acceptable manufacturer's differences


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Supra said:


> my superpark ctx is exactly like this and does not seesaw, however my wife's vixen ltd is ctx and does seesaw. I guess it's due to acceptable manufacturer's differences


When you post the CTX was flat, thought :dizzy: hell looks flat:bowdown:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

What I'm getting from this discussion is that to all intents and purposes Smokin profiles are more or less flat between the bindings, perhaps a smidge of camber or rocker to begin with but not much and likely to flatten out with a season or 2 on them. Agree?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes… 

But I ordered Superpark CTX,, So when I get back to PA, I'll be able to see first hand. Just got delivered Monday.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll take some pictures of.different board profiles this week when.I'm not working at night.... They are definitely not all flat.....


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

My board arrived today and it's the wrong fucking board. Had a trip planned for tomorrow just in time to get it, but I won't be riding it now. So annoyed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What did you get?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Ordered Superpark LTD and got sent a Superpark. It's a minor difference, but I just don't like the graphic on the non-LTD, but if I ride it I have to keep it. I paid full price (not factory 2nd or demo), so I kinda want what I ordered.

Also, I'm wondering if this is a blem/2nd. There is a weird mark across the nose, almost like a crack or bend underneath the topsheet. Can feel a bump/transition with my finger. It's not even, and there isn't a similar one on the tail. Trying to capture it in pics.


























What do you think?

I emailed them about the mixup, but not the blem issue (if that's what it is), because I didn't notice until I inspected the board. But it was obvious when I did.

Edit: They called me quickly and we arranged a shipping swap, so hopefully it's taken care of. Shit happens I guess, was just super stoked to take it out this week, and snow is rapidly going to shit up here. Soooo tempted to "demo" it and send it back, but I won't because it would be a douche move


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, looks pretty noticeable. Like a 2nd...I'd send it back and get what you paid for.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Already got a tracking number and the new one is supposed to be here by Thursday. Pretty good turn around!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't like the reg superpark graphics either.... Good swap time.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm obviously late to the party but for what it's worth my daughter has a Superpark CTX and it has a noticeable - although not too pronounced - rocker between the feet when placed on a flat surface. Although she said it got softer as she was breaking it in.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys ragging on my Superpark graphics :storm:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the regular superpark graphics :thumbsup:
The ltd looks cheap imo

Next year though I prefer the ltd over the regular in both the superpark and team. Next year's rasta team = barf


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm no fan of the regular superpark graphics either. Not my bag. Next year's ltd. is better than this year's, although the photo thing is a little 80s...maybe that's the point?

Loved the clockwork orange graphics on the hooligan this year though. If I ever get a smokin board I'm going to ask them to do a special for me using this graphic.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm generally not a fan of Smokin's graphics to be honest. The Superpark LTD is fairly clean though. I like next year's Hunter S Thompson tribute.



scotty100 said:


> If I ever get a smokin board I'm going to ask them to do a special for me using this graphic.


They do things like this?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

So after mounting bindings and a day of riding, the middle on my TTX definitely touches. It doesn't really look at all like the profile they show on the site, and it's certainly not even close to C3. I only got a few runs in, so I'm withholding judgment for now on the profile. Initial feeling is that it's basically effectively a flat board with some bumps in it.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

jtg said:


> So after mounting bindings and a day of riding, the middle on my TTX definitely touches. It doesn't really look at all like the profile they show on the site, and it's certainly not even close to C3. I only got a few runs in, so I'm withholding judgment for now on the profile. Initial feeling is that it's basically effectively a flat board with some bumps in it.


Where does the flats end and where does the bumps(camber? ) start and end?

Thanks.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe that was worded poorly. It's not actually flat. But the rocker part in the center is about equal to the camber tips. So in many ways it "feels" like a flat board but with some added liveliness. So it's neither rocker dominant nor camber dominant.

It's like this: http://www.evo.com/assets/specs/snowboard-rocker-type/camber-rocker-camber.gif

But the profile is very subtle. At the highest point, it doesn't come up nearly as high as a camber board or a C3. Honestly it looks more like the CTX diagram but with the tips low enough to touch.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

put it on a table to check it out. I thought mine had gone flat from just looking at it on the floor but it's just that it's really subtle. Does pushing down on the middle with your finger make it move at all?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep, just tested it on a table. Pressing on the middle doesn't move it at all. It did move before I put bindings on and rode it though. Next time I take the bindings off I'll check again. Not sure if broken in or just weight of the bindings.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I just put up two photos of my Team TTX profile on a table here:
EasyLoungin | Smokin Snowboards random question page

Somebody link it here. I'm not getting a copy url option on this work computer


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Supra said:


> I just put up two photos of my Team TTX profile on a table here:
> EasyLoungin | Smokin Snowboards random question page
> 
> Somebody link it here. I'm not getting a copy url option on this work computer


Here you go. It looks like the rocker section is very short and low.


----------



## Stanny89 (Dec 4, 2014)

*TTX or CTX*

So I just noticed this thread on TTX. I bought a superpark with TTX at the beginning of last year to replace my T Rice. My superpark TTX has never had any positive camber. The middle of the board is the lowest part, which sounds like I got a CTX instead of a TTX but the board is clearly labeled TTX. You think I got the wrong board?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Put up a picture. That will be easiest for us to check


----------



## Stanny89 (Dec 4, 2014)

So I put 4 quarters under the nose and tail to show the rocker. Only way I could think of doing it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice spice rack.

Yep, that's a mislabeled CTX. Contact Smokin if you're not happy with it


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> the difference between ctx and ttx is like splitting hairs. It's nothing you would notice unless you rode the boards back to back. They're all good. Just pick whatever you think is cooler





SnowDogWax said:


> The hair that you split IMO if you are an all mountain freeride kind of guy get the ttx, but if you are more of a freestyle all mountain ridding get the ctx.


Looks like it's also a $25-$45 difference depending on the board.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Supra said:


> Nice spice rack.
> 
> Yep, that's a mislabeled CTX. Contact Smokin if you're not happy with it


Does your TTX still not touch in the middle?

Starting to wonder if they don't actually make 2 different profiles, and just have bad manufacturer variance, then just bin them depending on how much seesaw they have off the line 

I wondered if my TTX was also mislabeled, but after seeing the CTX in those pics, they're definitely not that.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Can anyone comment on how ttx will handle powder compared to a rcr profile?


----------

